# Zajarzyć, zakumać i rozkminić.



## BezierCurve

Czy jest na forum ktoś, kto nie spotkał się jeszcze z którymś z tych slangowych określeń?

EDIT:

Dla informacji:

Zajarzyć, zakumać - zrozumieć ("nie jarzę/kumam", "nie mogłem zajarzyć/zakumać")
Rozkminić - przemyśleć, zapoznać się z czymś, znaleźć rozwiązanie problemu ("Rozkminiam zadanie z matmy", "Jak rozkminisz instrukcję obsługi, to bierz się do pracy").


----------



## LilianaB

Ja nigdy w zyciu sie z nimi nie spotkalam.


----------



## majlo

Bread and butter for me.


----------



## LilianaB

Where do they serve it, the bread and butter to be precise?  Is it a regional slang or more age related? Popular among certain age groups.


----------



## majlo

I doubt it's regional. I think it's universal in this regard. Is it age related? I think it is. My students often use it, but I don't often hear older speakers use it.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. Are there any other new expressions that are popular these days? Are these expressions popular just in Poland? I mean the ones that Bezier gave us.


----------



## BezierCurve

Well, I guess they've got really popular only recently (and by that I mean some 5-10 years). There's also "czaić", "wyczaić" and "obczaić" with a similar meaning.


----------



## LilianaB

Anything else? Do they use them in other countries as well? I mean Polish speaking people in other countries.
Czaic, obczaic has been popular for a while.


----------



## MateuszMoś

I hear very often the word: podbij, in the following context: Podbij do mnie jak będziesz mógł lub kiedy będę mógł podbić po pieniądze etc. I am convinced that it is not a regional issue but appears among the adolescent or the youth.


----------



## LilianaB

Do you mean, like a ship which approaches the harbor? A person going to arrive somewhere to pick up something?


----------



## majlo

"Podbić" means "to come" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GgcFEf4DzE). When a ship approches or pulls in to the harbour, it's "dobić" which can also mean "finish somebody off." 

I have no idea if Polish people use these words abroad, but if I had to guess, I'd say they do.


----------



## LilianaB

I know what podbic means literally, but would't podbic in this case be more like a cognate of dobic as in the ship? Podbic do brzegu? Dobic do brzegu?


----------



## MateuszMoś

I also encountered on the phrase: mieć pakmana(polonized version) which means to be very hungry, e.g. Wczoraj rano miałem konkretnego pakmana i musiałem zajrzeć do lodówki. I think that it can be translated into English and may turn out understandable when initiating your friends into it. Then, everybody will be using it


----------



## ryba

BezierCurve said:


> Czy jest na forum ktoś, kto nie spotkał się jeszcze z którymś z tych slangowych określeń?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Dla informacji:
> 
> Zajarzyć, zakumać - zrozumieć ("nie jarzę/kumam", "nie mogłem zajarzyć/zakumać")
> Rozkminić - przemyśleć, zapoznać się z czymś, znaleźć rozwiązanie problemu ("Rozkminiam zadanie z matmy", "Jak rozkminisz instrukcję obsługi, to bierz się do pracy").



Z tych trzech _kumać_ jest pewnie najstarsze; używane jeszcze przez pokolenie moich rodziców (wychowanych w Wielkopolsce, wykształconych w Poznaniu). Nie wiem, czy _zakumać_ też, być może nie. _Zakumać _wydaje mi się udziwnieniem _skumać,_ powstałym prawdopodobnie przez analogię do _zajarzyć_. _Jarzyć_ jest chyba trochę (albo nawet dużo?) młodsze. Z _kminieniem _spotkałem się dopiero jakieś trzy lata temu, chociaż powiedziano mi wtedy, że już jakiś czas jest w użyciu. W serialu TVP „Tancerze” użył czasownika _rozkminić_ Jerzy, czyli koleś grany przez Mecwaldowskiego. Chyba powiedział coś w stylu „rozkmiń to”.


----------



## LilianaB

Wydaje mi sie ze kiedys kminic znaczylo klamac albo sciemniac, ale nie jestem o tym przekonana. Byc moze bylo to wyrazenie gwarowe.


----------



## Ben Jamin

To są wyrażenia, które za kilka lat zaginą, zastąpione przez inne modne slangowe wynalazki. Czy ktoś na tym forum wie jeszcze co znaczyły takie słowa, czy wyrażenia jak: fajowy, kapucyna, spienić się, pryskać,  bałakać?


----------



## BezierCurve

_Fajowy_ jeszcze się nie przeterminował... _Kapucyna_ w znaczeniu głowy też jeszcze nie dawno funkcjonowała; chyba, że nie o to chodzi. _Spienić_ się też. _Pryskać_ w znaczeniu "uciekać"? Zdaje się, nie ma już prawie takich, co _bałakają_, to fakt.


----------



## LilianaB

Co to jest balakac/


----------



## BezierCurve

Mówić jak Szczepko i Tońko. Albo inni lwowiacy.


----------



## LilianaB

Tak mowia Lwowiacy?  Bardzo interesujace od czego to wyrazenie pochodzi.


----------



## marco_2

Od ukraińskiego *балакати. *We Lwowie wyraz ten był potocznie używany w gwarze miejskiej, a w dialekcie kulturalnym z nacechowaniem emocjonalno-stylistycznym. Znam we Wrocławiu jeszcze parę osób, które umieją bałakać.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> _Fajowy_ jeszcze się nie przeterminował... _Kapucyna_ w znaczeniu głowy też jeszcze nie dawno funkcjonowała; chyba, że nie o to chodzi. _Spienić_ się też. _Pryskać_ w znaczeniu "uciekać"? Zdaje się, nie ma już prawie takich, co _bałakają_, to fakt.


Rozszyfrowałeś te starocie bezbłędnie, co mnie zaskoczyło. Kiedy słyszałeś je ostatni raz? Byłem przekonany, że wymarły już ze 40 lat temu (z wyjątkiem bałakać) jako slang wybitnie młodzieżowy z lat 60-ch.


----------



## BezierCurve

Ponoć z ukraińskiego. Najlepiej zapytać lwowiaka.

@marco_2: Przepraszam, przegapiłem.


----------



## BezierCurve

@Ben Jamin: Mój dziadek (ale nie tylko) się nimi posługiwał. Tak też mówili _(kapucyna)_ czasami na _głowę _u mnie w rodzinie. Moja ciotka do dzisiaj mówi "pryskaj stąd".


----------



## LilianaB

It is probably from Russian: baltac- rozmawiac   Thank you.


----------



## kknd

o bałaku (gwarze lwowskiej) można przeczytać nieco na wikipedii. „pryskać” jest w sensie „uciekać” jest mi dobrze znane; z kolei wyrazy „kminić” (myśleć), „jarzyć” i „kumać” (rozumieć) pochodzą, o ile dobrze pamiętam z gwary więziennej (zob. wikipedia). ciekawe, bądź zastanawiające, że mnóstwo wyrazów potocznych, czy też slangowych, używanych przede wszystkim przez młodzież pochodzi jednak z gwary więziennej… hmm, hmm…


----------



## BezierCurve

Ciekawe. Faktem jest, że na dzielni rządzi i ma szacunek młodzieży ten, kto garował. A kto nie grypsuje ten frajer.


----------



## LilianaB

What language is that?


----------



## kknd

still polish…  (it's a slang, criminal touch intended, to be precise)


----------



## LilianaB

I would't say it is a touch; it is a hit. Can you translate it, kindly. Do people use it? Would they be considered criminals if they use it?


----------



## BezierCurve

Nie, niekoniecznie byliby uznani za kryminalistów. Młodzież, ot co. A tłumaczenie literackie... 

"W niektórych środowiskach młodzieżowych szacunkiem cieszą się ludzie, którzy mają za sobą pobyt w więzieniu. Kto nie posługuje się tego typu określeniami uznawany jest za outsidera lub osobę skłonną do współpracy z policją."


----------



## LilianaB

It sounds like a separate dialect.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

It's not dialect, it's sociolect.


----------



## LilianaB

Gwara wiezienna w moim mieniu, nie godna nasladownia.


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> Gwara więzienna w moim mieniu, nie godna naśladowania.



dość niejasne jest wg mnie użycie wyrazu „mienie”; miałaś może na myśli „wykonanie” albo „mniemanie”…? a może po prostu „moja gwara więzienna nie [jest] godna naśladowania”…?


----------



## LilianaB

Mialam na mysli mnienie, opinie, chyba ze polski sie az tak bardzo zmienil. Nie przypuszczalam ze jest to Pana gwara wiezienna, po prostu zargon wiezienny, bo jest to zargon. Gwara to zjawisko regionalne. Sorry, it was a typo- mnienie.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

LilianaB said:


> Gwara wiezienna w moim mieniu, nie godna nasladownia.



Yes, definitely prison jargon. Not something you should actively use, unless you're preparing for some time in prison. 

And you probably mean _w moim mniemaniu_, _in my opinion_.


----------



## majlo

The prison talk is not to be adopted by people who have nothing to do with it any more than the university lingo is to be adopted by (ex)cons.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Mialam na mysli mnienie, opinie, chyba ze polski sie az tak bardzo zmienil. Nie przypuszczalam ze jest to Pana gwara wiezienna, po prostu zargon wiezienny, bo jest to zargon. Gwara to zjawisko regionalne. Sorry, it was a typo- mnienie.



mnienije to po rosyjsku


----------



## LilianaB

Wydaje mie sie ze bylo kiedys slowo mnienie, ale moze sie myle. Czy slowo ousider przyjelo sie w jezyku polskim jako zapozyczenie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Istnieje też słowo "mienie" ("własność"), może stąd pomyłka. _Outsider_ przyjął się już jakiś czas temu.


----------



## dreamlike

MateuszMoś said:


> I also encountered on the phrase: mieć pakmana(polonized version) which means to be very hungry, e.g. Wczoraj rano miałem konkretnego pakmana i musiałem zajrzeć do lodówki. I think that it can be translated into English and may turn out understandable when initiating your friends into it. Then, everybody will be using it



In my voideship (Lubelszczyzna) the use of this phrase is confined to that of Cannabis smokers. One gets peckish after smoking this drug and then uses this phrase to express it. It is closely akin to english "get the munchies", and it was the first thought to cross my mind when reading it. Of course I don't claim that only cannabis smokers tend to say it but that's the case in Lubelszczyzna


----------



## perevoditel

LilianaB said:


> Gwara wiezienna w moim mieniu* mniemaniu*, nie godna *niegodna* nasladow*a*nia.



Zrozumiałe, @kknd przejaskrawił 

Co do gwary więziennej, to tak samo jak zapożyczenia z obcych języków:

"Każdy loop powoduje inkrementację variable'a" - "Every loop [of computer program] causes incrementation of variable"

Sprawdziłem na pwn.pl "mnienie", dla świętego spokoju - niestety, nie znalazłem.



			
				BezierCurve said:
			
		

> Faktem jest, że na dzielni rządzi i ma szacunek młodzieży ten, kto garował. A kto nie grypsuje ten frajer.



dzielnia - coś wydzielonego, oddzielonego
garować - odsiadywać w więzieniu
grypsować - "gryps" to list nielegalnie wysłany z więzienia


----------



## majlo

perevoditel said:


> grypsować - "gryps" to list nielegalnie wysłany z więzienia


Co ważne napisany więziennym slangiem, czyli grypsem lub grypserą.


----------



## BezierCurve

_Dzielnia_ to _dzielnica_.


----------



## LilianaB

Nie Musi Pan sprawdzac mnienia, to jest z jezyka rosyjskiego. Jest to prostu interferencja innych jezykow na moj jezyk w chwili pisania, zwlaszcza jak czasami pisze o 4 rano, alebo wczesniej. To nie jest slowo polskie, przynajmniej nie bylo w ostatnich dwoch dekadach poprzedniego wieku. Jesli chodzi o nie godna to moze byc napisane razem jako przymiotnik lub osobno kiedy ma bardziej funkcje czasownika, zalezy to od kontekstu. Nie bede sie sprzeczac ze w tym wypadku ma byc napisane oddzielnie, musze sie nad tym zastanowic, ale pisownia oddzielna jest rowniez mozliwa.


----------



## majlo

"Godna" w funkcji czasownika? Mogłabyś to rozwinąć, Liliana?


----------



## LilianaB

On nie jest godny tego, jako czesc czasownika.   On jest nie godny tego. To sie chyba nazywa czesc orzeczenia a nie czasownika.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> On nie jest godny tego, jako czesc czasownika.   On jest nie godny tego. To sie chyba nazywa czesc orzeczenia a nie czasownika.


W takim wypadku trzeba użyć czasownika przed przymiotnikiem: 'nie jest godna'. 
Niegodny/-a to zresztą samodzielny przymiotnik,  a nie tylko kombinacja zaprzeczenia z przymiotnikiem.


----------



## LilianaB

Nie nie zawsze. W niektorych przypadkach traktowany jest jako imieslow. Ja na prawde nie znam wszystkich wyrazen gramatycznych w jezyku polskim. Jesli jego funkcja jest jako czesc orzeczenia to wtedy slowa te sa pisane osobno, nie jak przymiotniki.


----------



## majlo

Czy imiesłów musi pochodzić od czasownika? Jeśli tak, to od jakiego czasownika pochodzi "imiesłów" _niegodny_?


----------



## LilianaB

Ja na prawde nie znam gramatycznyc czesci zdania po polsku zbyt dobrze. Chodzi mi o to ze w takim przypadku ten przymiotnik staje sie czescia orzeczenia i zaprzeczenie _nie_ odnosi sie do czasownika a nie do przymiotnika. On jest *nie *godny tego zeby dostac wyroznienie, z akcentem na nie.


----------



## perevoditel

Proszę bez "Pana", jakbym podał, ile mam lat, to co poniektórzy by mnie wyśmieli 

Są przypadki, w których przymiotnik i "nie" można pisać rozdzielnie, i dotyczy to wszystkich przymiotników - np. zestawienie dwóch przeciwnych cech:

"Był stary, a nie młody"
"Nie był ładny, ale i nie brzydki"

Na wszelki wypadek spytałem się mojej Mamy, polonistki - w Pani przykładzie powinno być "On nie jest godny [...]"

Co do składni, znalazłem pewną stronę, może się okazać pomocna: http://free.of.pl/g/grzegorj/gram/pl/skladnia05.html.



			
				maljo said:
			
		

> Co ważne napisany więziennym slangiem, czyli grypsem lub grypserą.



Dziękuję za uściślenie 

Pzdr


----------



## eleannor

wracając do pierwszej wypowiedzi, dokładnie zwrotów "zajarzyć, zakumać i rozkminić" - mogę Wam podać stan obecny tych zwrotów wśród młodzieży na studiach 
Z moich obserwacji wynika, że raczej już nikt nie _kuma _i nie _jarzy _- o wiele częściej ludzie _czają, łapią_ bądź _ogarniają. Rozkminianie_ pozostaje w modzie, choć częściej w formie rzeczownika: _niezła rozkmina. 
_Co ciekawe, coraz częściej _czaję _zastępowane jest przez _czuję_, zupełnie wymiennie: _Czujesz o co mi chodzi? Ta, czuję._
Jakiż ten język zmienny


----------



## majlo

Może to "czuję" to bezpośrednia kalka z angielskiego "You feel me?"?


----------



## eleannor

Tak mi się wydaje  angielski jest strasznie popularny, więc dlaczego nie miałyby przechodzić takie kalki?


----------



## LilianaB

In English, nobody would say:_ Do you feel me_, meaning _Do you understand me_, unless in some slang I do not know.


----------



## eleannor

What about _you feel that_? I think I've seen that a few times.


----------



## LilianaB

No. It would ordinarily mean physical feeling.


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> In English, nobody would say:_ Do you feel me_, meaning _Do you understand me_, unless in some slang I do not know.


You're quite opinionated, Liliana. And it goes both for Polish and English. Are you a linguistic expert? 
"Feel" meaning "understand" is pretty popular in BVE.


----------



## eleannor

I'm quite positive it is used as _to understand_, or _to relate _


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe not an expert, but I have linguistic education and I have spent most of my life in the United States. I don not think it is a standard expression in BE, but you could ask this question in the English forum.


----------



## majlo

I don't have to ask this in the English forum because I'm positive it's used in BVE. You seem to reject anything that's beyond the scope of standard English. Why's that? It's strange, bearing in mind you said you had lingustic education, which I do as well, but I'm far from decisively stating whether something _is _or _isn't _​used.


----------



## LilianaB

Why don't you post it: I would be interested myself if they use it. It is not being used this way in the part of the United States where I live, unless by some people who use an usual version of English. I do not have that much contact with British English any more, but I cannot imagine any situation or song where it could have been used. I agree that such a construction is possible: Do you feel he is right, but it does not mean: do you understand it


----------



## eleannor

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=242440 it's already been asked. Seems like _feel_ as _understand_ originated from Black Americans' English, but later on entered the slang and is used by young people. However, this thread is 5 years old; things might have changed


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know what was English like in New York fifty years ago, but I have not heard this expression for at least 20 years.


----------



## majlo

This is a contemporary usage.  I do not live in the US and I've heard it many times in the past several years.


----------



## NotNow

I'm with Liliana on this.  I have never, ever heard this.


----------



## majlo

You must have not seen "Bad Boys 2" then.


----------



## Rusak963

Here's a little example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKjURsA1ogc.


----------



## LilianaB

Are you claiming that those ladies are talking about understanding?


----------



## Rusak963

What else can they be talking about? In that case it's kind of like in Polish we use "nie" at the end of a sentence. For example: Wczoraj kupiłem sobie buty nie. Dałem za nie 130 nie.


----------



## LilianaB

I honestly do not know what these ladies have in mind. Their use of feeling has definitely more to it than mere understanding. But  even if it were the case, so do you want to say that the Polish slang expression is a result of a fascination with Baltimore, mostly Black, English. It is charming, but do you think this is the origin of the Polish expression?


----------



## Rusak963

What led you to that conclusion? I merely stated the similarity of usage of "nie" at the end of a sentence in Polish and "you feel me" in English. As for "zajarzyć", etc. , I don't think it originates from the English expression. 
Some more proof: http://www.idiomquest.com/learn/idiom/you-feel-me/, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=feel+me.


----------



## LilianaB

This is how this whole problem started; with a claim that _czujesz_ was a translation of the English phrase: do you feel it? _Czyjesz_ which is supposed to mean _do you understand_ in slang.


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> with a claim



Rewind to post #55 and check again whether it's a claim.
By the way, it's not _czyjesz_, but _czujesz, _and I'm quite convinced those ladies say "You feel me"? meaning "Do you understand me?".


----------



## LilianaB

I personally think the slang expression is just a wrong translation from English  adopted as a slang expression into Polish. My second alternative would be that it comes from something totally different. As for czujesz, I am sorry, it was a typo.
Maybe from: Czuj, Czuj, Czuwaj.


----------



## eleannor

I'd opt for the English translation (still, not necessarily wrong for me) incorporated into Polish slang, had I not found this source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBLtFMVVMNc given to me by a friend who is using 'czuję' on daily basis. She claims that this is where she got that from. Now I'm starting to wonder if it didn't just start with this ad, based on the 'understand' of the brain and 'feel' of the heart. Damned if I know.
However, I doubt it could have derived from 'czuj czuj czuwaj'


----------



## LilianaB

There is also a Czech word similar to _czujesz_ which means _slyszysz_. I do not know Czech that well however, but I am sure there is one like that.


----------



## Rusak963

LilianaB said:


> This is how this whole problem started; with a claim that _czujesz_ was a translation of the English phrase: do you feel it? _Czyjesz_ which is supposed to mean _do you understand_ in slang.


I just argued that "you feel me" meaning "understand" exists, whether the Polish "czujesz" comes from that, I don't know. It may have evolved all by itself.


----------



## Kos

I'm going to add a bit to this whole "czujesz" debate.  I was born in the United States and still live here as a college student.  It is true that the phrase "do you feel me/ you feel me?" is used to mean the same as "do you understand me/ do you know what I mean/ do you get where I'm coming from?" etc.  I too use the phrase from time to time when talking with my friends.  I'm not exactly sure where the phrase originated from, but it's often used in hip-hop and rap music. Also, like Majlo said, check out Bad Boys 2 haha


----------



## LilianaB

Well, it is not that common in New York. Ii was perhaps in a few movies. I doubt that the phrase _czujesz_ was a translation of that phrase. I had a friend from the Polish Czech border and she used to say it over twenty years ago. I really doubt it is a translation of this very rare phrase in American slang. As I said before in my opinion it is more related to the Czech word for _slyszysz_.


----------



## elektroowca

Zaintrygowało mnie to "rozkminić", znam znaczenie, natomiast lata tego nie słyszałam! Dwa pierwsze mogą być/mogłyby zostać użyte (od biedy) przez ludzi do trzydziestki, natomiast "rozkminić" kojarzy mi się z przynajmniej o dekadę lub raczej dwie młodszymi użytkownikami? Czy tak? I czy w ogóle jest nadal "modne" (w znaczeniu "cool") używanie tego określenia, nawet wśród młodzieży? Halo, jest tu jakaś młodzież (i która faktycznie mówi "rozkminić")?


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak, sam zaliczam się do takiej młodzieży od jakichś 20 lat.


----------



## eleannor

Tak, młodzież mówiąca rozkminić jest tutaj xD to wyrażenie wciąż/znów(?) jest popularne, i ma się całkiem nieźle


----------



## dreamlike

Z kolei określenie na proces rozkminiania to rozkminka, kmina, rozkmina


----------

